# Olive Keeled Flat Rock Scorpion (Hadogenes paucidens) and Humidity



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 17, 2011)

I have thoroughly searched this site and the internet and I get very conflicting information on the humidity level that you should keep a Olive Keeled Flat Rock Scorpion (Hadogenes paucidens) at. I have read everything from bone dry to 80% humidity. I did find a lot of people suggesting misting every other week and having a shallow water dish. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I would prefer responses from people that have had success with keeping this species for a couple years and have had it survive a couple molts. Thanks!


----------



## Vilurum (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry no expert on scorps but would the humidty reqs be the same as Hadogenes troglodytes?


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't measure humidity in an enclosure for these.  While you can stick most Pandinus species and Heterometrus species in a closed terrarium, with a glass top or something like it were it's 100% humidity everywhere, for Hadogenes Paucidens and troglogytes, I use a screen top or no top so that it creates a humidity gradient.  You can stack flat rocks on top of each other and berm the back of the rocks with rocky desert substrate.  You can make gaps between the flat rocks with smaller rocks.  I think it's all about a gradient.  So if you pour water behind the rocks, it will be humid between the rocks.  If it's too humid too long for them, they just move to a spot that's better for them,  maybe closer to the open air out from between the rocks.  They may have babies in a humid spot they'd find between the rocks too.  It's a good way to keep Scolopendra heros centipedes also, the difference for these Hadogenes is that I don't use any coco fiber in their substrate, I use only rocky/sandy substrate.  I use stuff I got from the desert a long time ago.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

I keep mine fairly dry and warm. I give mine a capful of water that I keep mostly full. They drink when they want it.


----------



## Vilurum (Sep 18, 2011)

Well in that case I have mine at about 50-60% humiditdy (what it is in the room) and mist it  (yes mist) once a week and keep a full water dish, no problems at all.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw a vid that reminded me of this thread.  I think a scaled down version of what this guy has for his Sungazers in this vid would be a really good example of how to keep H. troglodytes and H. paucidens.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7Hd1Uo0Xpk&feature=related   I'd keep an open top, on the warm side and would pour a little water behind the rock a few times a month, along with a cap or two of water also.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I will try these things. Anybody had any luck with breeding and raising young? I have read all of the breeding  threads and it appears difficult. Thanks again for your time and effort.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 18, 2011)

Ime and imo, it's not real hard, not real easy either.  I had some juvs of both paucidens and troglodytes, they molted to adult soon after I bought them.  Out of 3 females that I saw mate, 2 finally had babies, it's that it can take a long time.  I Think it was about 9 months after they mated that babies showed up(a little fast compared to what I read), grow slow too.  It's not that I'm a huge fan but I like the genus, I just wonder sometimes that with the big push in the environmental movement that started in the early 90's, it crosses my mind that exports might slowly shrivel up.  The paper work has been set up for decades so that they can flip the switch at any time.  I do like the strange look they have. 












trogs






added this of a H. trog drinking, it's not where I normally keep it, I use this container to hook stuff up.  I guess this thread motivated me to see if a pair I still have will mate again.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. That encourages me. I am going to track down a male and start trying to breed them. I have had great luck with breeding my emperor's. Do you see male paucidens for same much on the board? I did a search and did not find anything. I noticed Ken and bugsincyberspace do not have them either. 

Thanks


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't seen them for sale anywhere lately but I haven't been looking around either.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 18, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I haven't seen them for sale anywhere lately but I haven't been looking around either.


Thanks, Galapoheros.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 8, 2014)

Galapoheros,

I know this thread is really old. How are your Hadogenes troglodytes juveniles doing? What temperature do you keep your Hadogenes troglodytes at?


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 8, 2014)

OK, just a little bigger.  I think mid to upper 70s is OK.  I looked around and found averages for Kruger National Park in S Africa.  The scorpions would obviously go in and out of cracks to deal with temps they like though.  http://www.sanparks.org/parks/kruge...her/rainfall/2006/temps_rainfall_averages.pdf  In the winter these here deal with 70 to 75, but in the summer it almost gets to 90F in that room, none have died, seems OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gambite (Feb 9, 2014)

I kept this species for years at room temp with no regards to humidity, and they were fine. However mine were all adults, so none molted while in my care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a partially covered 5g screen lid for mine, and water twice a week. 50/50 coco/sand. Shes also gravid....

Others i keep on more sand and more ventillation unless approaching a molt. Seems to be working. Ive had 6 troglodytes since 2i that are 5-6i now and doing great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks, Galapoheros and everyone else for the comments. :biggrin:


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 12, 2014)

Ahh H.paucidens, my favorite scorpion! 

Kept mine between 75%-90% humidity. I don't have a choice since our country is very humid already lol.. i kept substrate bone-dry nevertheless. I have an adult female


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah I think that's the most important think to do, keep the substrate dry.  It's really pretty humid in the room I keep them in, I'd guess 75% or so in the summer.  Adding no coco fiber to rocky, sandy substrate has really helped them stay healthy over here to imo.  I think I have another gravid H. troglodytes.  Are they getting harder to find for sale?  I haven't seen any lately.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 12, 2014)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah I think that's the most important think to do, keep the substrate dry.  It's really pretty humid in the room I keep them in, I'd guess 75% or so in the summer.  Adding no coco fiber to rocky, sandy substrate has really helped them stay healthy over here to imo.  I think I have another gravid H. troglodytes.  Are they getting harder to find for sale?  I haven't seen any lately.


Ken has some. Thanks for the added info.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 7, 2016)

Galapoheros: Do you still have the babies? I finally have some gravid females.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah I still have them, I think I sold 2 babies a long time ago, maybe 3, don't remember.  Have the rest though, here are a couple.  The trogs were born after the paucidens but they are generally growing faster, still slow of course.  I even still have the adult female in the pic above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 8, 2016)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah I still have them, I think I sold 2 babies a long time ago, maybe 3, don't remember.  Have the rest though, here are a couple.  The trogs were born after the paucidens but they are generally growing faster, still slow of course.  I even still have the adult female in the pic above.


Awesome!! Man, those are great! One of my favorites! I can't wait till my females give birth and I can start to raise them as you have done. Thanks for all the helpful information in this thread.


----------



## Pipa (Mar 12, 2016)

I hear babies can be tricky to raise up long term ...


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 12, 2016)

AzJohn said:


> I keep mine fairly dry and warm. I give mine a capful of water that I keep mostly full. They drink when they want it.


That's what I do with my 2.5 paucidens.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 16, 2016)

Pipa said:


> I hear babies can be tricky to raise up long term ...


In what way?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 16, 2016)

ime raising babies is easy when the conditions are correct.  At first I thought it might be harder.  The only reason I lost a few was because I let the cap of water be dry for too long ...they shriveled up.  A deli with a  top, dry coarse sand, maybe a small flat rock and a cap of water and they should do just fine.  Offer a cricket or something like it once every two weeks or so, should be good to go.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 17, 2016)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah I still have them, I think I sold 2 babies a long time ago, maybe 3, don't remember.  Have the rest though, here are a couple.  The trogs were born after the paucidens but they are generally growing faster, still slow of course.  I even still have the adult female in the pic above.


is this a picture with a Hadogenes troglodytes on the bottom and the Hadogenes paucidens on top?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 4, 2016)

Is there a noticeable different in the size of an adult male Hadogenes paucidens and an adult male Hadogenes troglodytes or do Hadogenes troglodytes tend to be just a little bigger than Hadogenes paucidens? Thanks!


----------

